# Eddy Curry?



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AuGnOnpuUxq.zlrlImD6XR68vLYF?slug=aw-wojnarowski_heat_consider_signing_Eddy_Curry_040211



> The Miami Heat are progressing toward signing center Eddy Curry(notes) for the playoffs, front office sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> After Heat president Pat Riley watched Curry work out in Chicago in recent days, he’s made plans to bring the 7-footer to Miami early next week for another workout and a medical physical with the ultimate objective to sign him, sources said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I dont know about dropping Pitt for Curry. Curry is the type of project that Riley loves and would get the entire summer to get him in 'Heat' shape, but to drop Pittman for this? I dont know about that. Unfortunately, it would be such a dick move to cut either Juwan or Jamaal this late into the season so Pittman really is the only option to be waived.

Curry wants to be down here and I dont think anyone else is jumping at the chance to add him so why not wait until the end of the season to sign him? I mean, do they really think Curry would contribute this postseason?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Exactly what I feel. It would really hurt me to see Pitt go. The guy has lost so much weight its crazy and to drop him for this bum?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What would Eddy Curry add to your team that Dexter Pittman wouldn't be able to?

Curry's barely played for three years was reportedly the size of a blimp in October.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> In the wake of a Yahoo report of Heat interest in Curry, Miami Heat President Pat Riley, through a team spokesman, confirmed Saturday to the Sun Sentinel that Curry was one of "a half dozen" players the Heat have recently looked at, as part of a "big-picture" look.


link


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Do not cut Pittman wtf


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know. I trust Riley if he cuts Pittman for Curry. He'll have to have seen something in Curry. Lord knows there's a lot of him to see.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hm. Seven footer. Lost a ton weight. Soft touch with potential to be solid offensively. Sorta soft defensively. Decent rebounder.

Kind of sounds like Dexter Pittman, no?

Pittman is 23. Eddy Curry is 28. Pittman is of sound mind. That point is arguable with Eddy Curry.

I'll take Pittman, however Curry would be an interesting pickup with offseason to toy with during training camp.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Hm. Seven footer. *Lost a ton weight.* Soft touch with potential to be solid offensively. Sorta soft defensively. Decent rebounder.


Maybe 3 years ago he did. This fat **** found it and then some since...


> It is believed Curry still weighs more than 350 pounds.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think this is a summer signing, not a signing now. No one else is going to sign Curry. But this summer we're losing Z to retirement, and probably a few other guys(Howard, Magloire). So I could see us getting Curry in the summer for the minimum. And that probably depends on who else is available to us to be honest.

This really has no bearing on this year's team I think.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I sure hope so...

but the article is talking about for the playoff push... although I don't think that would make sense to add him now. The whole team had a whole year to adjust to each other. Why mess with Chemistry now?

We still have to easy UD in too.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Why doesn't Bosh play a few minutes at center. I am aware that a lot of you don't think he can be physical enough but he is 6'11 and fast. I think Chris Bosh has done a great job of handling the pressure playing along side two of the most athletic players in the world. I have seen him post up and shoot short hook shots close to the basket, and be very effective when he wants. If I remember right, Chris played at center in the Olympics and was very successful. The Heat need to ask or motivate Bosh to play the center position for a few minutes a game. As a bulls fan I wanted Bosh over Boozer, and I still do because Boozer is always hurt. I was upset that he went to Miami.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He does play a few minutes at center here and there.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh works as a center in international ball but against NBA centers, he loses too much energy battling with them in the post.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This is like Smush Parker all over again.. Except there is a lot on the line now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Yahoo! reports that Heat have decided to bypass contract offer to Eddy Curry. Source tells Sun Sentinel, "It was always for down the road."


..


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Good! when i saw Damp not dress Sunday, i thought it might be a move to get Curry, but i am glad to hear they're not getting him now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like a lot of us were right. It wasn't a move for now. If they get him it will be this summer--and probably only if the new CBA gets rid of the MLE


----------

